# G. W. Tiger & Son Schwinn  "Tiger" Headbadge wanted



## barneyguey (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello! I'm looking for a Tiger  head badge.


Always buying COOOL Badges.

Please PM me, email me at barneyguey53@gmail.com or call my Cell at 1-509-230-0613. Thank you very much! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 4, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 24, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 30, 2017)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 21, 2018)

Here's one from the  Tiger auction some years ago.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 21, 2018)

Interesting, I just noticed the name change. I think Gilbert was the dad, and Glenn must have been his son.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2018)

Cool! Thanks for the photo! Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 21, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Interesting, I just noticed the name change. I think Gilbert was the dad, and Glenn must have been his son.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Glenn was the father. Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 25, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 5, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 31, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 1, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 23, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 31, 2018)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 11, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (May 5, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 18, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 14, 2019)

bump


----------



## KevinM (Aug 18, 2019)

That was a very cool auction to go too. I had wheels hanging off the truck hauling them back to Texas and I left a ton of stuff behind.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 18, 2019)

KevinM said:


> That was a very cool auction to go too. I had wheels hanging off the truck hauling them back to Texas and I left a ton of stuff behind.



Anything left?


----------



## KevinM (Aug 18, 2019)

That was years back.

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 18, 2019)

KevinM said:


> That was years back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Thanks, Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 17, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 25, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 8, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 2, 2020)

bump


----------

